# 3/22 Destin



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Made a run Tuesday with some folks that have never been offshore along with Kim and Ben. Caught bait rather easily but not the bait I wanted. The hardtails had disappeared from the spot from 2 weeks ago. Arrived on scene and managed three keeper AJs and some grouper which were vented and released. Picked up a scamp and red grouper while trying for triggers. Only managed one trigger to go in the box. Overall it was a fun day on the water with friends. The bottom bite was slower than normal due to the full moon. Pics to follow compliments of Ben.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

What happened to Kim? I haven't seen him post in some time...


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*South, March 22*

Chadd,
Once again, thanks for the invite, I had a great time. Fishing on the Ms. Karen is top notch, your equipment and capt skills are first rate! It never fails, the newby's always catch the biggest fish, WTH LOL
As promised I have a few pics. I'll compose a video later. 
Awesome day on the water!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job. Too bad about the Gags and Red Snapper. both are beautiful.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice gags. still good to stretch the line.


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

Nice look at those "endangered" species. Nice set of donkeys


----------



## Wild-man (Apr 29, 2015)

*Dead Fish*

If those fish came off the bottom in depths over 100 feet they died. Don't bring into boat to show off pictures. hands in gils etc vented or not they died. release in water carefully at side of boat or cut line close to most.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Wild-man said:


> If those fish came off the bottom in depths over 100 feet they died. Don't bring into boat to show off pictures. hands in gils etc vented or not they died. release in water carefully at side of boat or cut line close to most.


Wow. That's a great first post. Way to go.I think I'll quit fishing now since I'm scared of killing a fish.


----------



## greg19477 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not true. Depends on how you release them. I use a Seaqualizer and it works great with very little mortality.


----------



## greg19477 (Feb 26, 2016)

http://seaqualizer.com/


----------

